
Standard Notes Announces Security Audit Results - mobitar
https://standardnotes.org/blog/7/announcing-2017-security-audit-results
======
wonks
I've been interested in this project since they made themselves known on HN.
Seeing that they're this committed to security makes me consider the
possibility that they're for real and not just another fly-by-night.

